# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [dcouper son]extraire un morceau mp3

## mamiberkof

Bonjour,

j'ai un fichier mp3, et j'ai ador seulement un passage, est ce que vous connaissez un logiciel qui peut m'extraire ce passage de 2 min  peu prs.

merci

----------


## Muesko

Oui bien sr, le logiciel Audacity peut le faire. En plus, il est gratuit.

----------


## mamiberkof

> Oui bien sr, le logiciel Audacity peut le faire. En plus, il est gratuit.


merci a marche

----------

